# Strange lens artifact ?



## Siddhartht (Sep 24, 2015)

I was doing some batch post-processing and I noticed something, really...really strange. 
As you can see in the image below, there is a circular ring like thing, most probably chromatic error ? I mean, some part of mountain is clearly emphasized and is greener. While this can be some mistake on the side of automatic processing, or is it a defect in lens ?


*farm1.staticflickr.com/675/21494390390_2a7f29e9f1.jpgTest-DSC4564 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2015)

flare maybe?


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> flare maybe?



I don't know. Since the lightening was already too low, and flare should not be that circular without a point source.


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 25, 2015)

If you mean the VIBGYOR pattern, it does look a bit like flare or a light leak. If it is flare you should see it only in some angles or eliminate it with a hood. If it is a light leak you should start seeing in many other photos as well (though not necessarily all photos).


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

I just noticed that all the colours are there. It could be a glory. was the sun behind you?
nah its the lense flare from somewhere, there are a bunch of concentric circles


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I just noticed that all the colours are there. It could be a glory. was the sun behind you?
> nah its the lense flare from somewhere, there are a bunch of concentric circles



Maybe it's a lens flare. Sad that it ruined most of my photographs from that day :/
@ raja manuel, I don't think it's a light leak, since it would have been rather chaotic and random, instead of making a full circle.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2015)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] is it there in all original pics too...or only after PP u see this


----------

